# turkey hunt with the new jack russell pup



## montanaman (May 3, 2014)

just got a new jack russell pup 1 day ago and already have her out hunting turkey.
more like turkey shooting not really hunting . i live out in the woods and they just wonder into my place to fight with my turkeys that are tame. well had to find out how the new pup would act around a few gun shots so grabbed the 28 gauge this afternoon when i seen some wild turkeys come into my place. 1 shot @ 20 yrds and the turkey went down and the new pup ran up to claim her prize
was a win win turkey for the freezer and the pup is not even a little bit gun shy :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (May 4, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## KMixson (May 4, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## overboard (May 4, 2014)

Definitely cool! Looks like a good little buddy in training. =D>


----------



## JMichael (May 4, 2014)

Nice gobbler and dog but I have to cringe at seeing that beautiful gun laying on that rocky ground. Is that a Browning?


----------



## montanaman (May 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351160#p351160 said:


> JMichael » 51 minutes ago[/url]"]Nice gobbler and dog but I have to cringe at seeing that beautiful gun laying on that rocky ground. Is that a Browning?



no not a browning it is a isidoro rizzini . i like to have and use good rifles and shotguns and they are all for field use and just looking pretty :mrgreen:


----------



## huntinfool (May 4, 2014)

Love JRT. One day I plan on getting one. We have a new pup now, that we got from a shelter, that we think may be part JRT.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 7, 2014)

Love Jacks :beer: I have had two before and will go back to the breed when that time comes, got four american bulldogs now and love them two. kinda the same dogs just allot bigger. lol


----------



## montanaman (May 7, 2014)

yep they are great little dogs. i have a few acres and they really help keep the vermin #'s down 
this new pup took all of 10 sec to run over and claim her turkey lol which was about 10 times bigger 
she never even reacted to the 28 gauge going off which is also good that she does not mind the gun fire at this young age


----------



## lovedr79 (May 9, 2014)

i always said i never wanted a jack russel. my wife resecued one from the animal hospital because the lady couldnt handle her. and it just happened to be around my birthday, so it was my birthday present. that dog after the puppy stage has been like a lab. she isnt hyper, will sit in your lap. great dog. now my yellow lab acts like a true russel and is hyper and acts like an idiot when people come over.


----------

